# famouse car build off



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the rules are
1:you have to show a pic of the 1:1.
2:you have to modify a stock or 3 in 1 kit to acheve the look(no alter nomads,chezooms,beatnik bandits or other kits that you put togeather and say "that was scratch built").
3:it has to look just like the 1:1with the exception of hoods,doors,and trunks opening but if you want to go ahead.
4:has to be done by the end of the year at 12 midnight(told you it was lax).
5:must be a custome only(non of those race cars,dragsters,or any competition cars.
6:enter as many as you want just as long as you can finish them by the end of the year.
7:must be built by a famouse designer,fabricator,or star.
8:had to appear on T.V. or mag or both
9:have fun.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Check your PM kevin


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are the cars im building
1970 superbird built by goldburg(donated the original satellite) and sold at the barrett jackson auto auction for $501,000








1957 nomad built for SNAPON TOOLS dubed the GLOMAD








Post pics of the kits as soon as the batteries charge and i buy the nomad LOL.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Im building Travis Barkers 66 cadillac DeVille (Travis Barker is the drummer for the bands "the aquabats","blink 182", "transplants", and"plus44")








it was sealed....








then i opened it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is my entry for this one. 










As if it isnt obvious enough. The top kit is the one being used for this one.










It has been opened and the body was painted, but didnt like the way the paint job turned out. So this gives me an excuse to start over fresh. Just dropped in the purple pond.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will get pics up later of mine!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2009, 10:03 PM~13848400
> *Here is my entry for this one.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a hot '59!! Very well done that ride.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 10 2009, 09:56 PM~13848338
> *Im building Travis Barkers 66 cadillac DeVille (Travis Barker is the drummer for the bands "the aquabats","blink 182", "transplants", and"plus44")
> 
> 
> ...



fuck yah this is goin to be a sick build...i met travis when he was in the aquabats back in the day and then met him a few years ago in cali super cool dude.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I might get into this one too. i will be back with a pic and a kit!!!


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

imma jump in on this too. imma do the training day monte. ill post up pics later,


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

SHAQ ESC..... Here we go gents. I found my whip and it looks like a blast damnit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
























Yes I meant Shaquille Oneal and his Dub Escalade. YEEAAAAHHH BOOOOYY!!! Ay guys make sure to have some damn fun too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice idea for a Topic  
I,m working on this 1:25 Green Hornet,s BLACK BEAUTY.

have to find a chassis and interior for it 

its a custom 1966 Imperial , hope to build it with parts from a 65/66 imperial AMT kit if i can find one.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

nice pick DJ-ROY!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 11 2009, 02:10 PM~13853812
> *SHAQ ESC..... Here we go gents. I found my whip and it looks like a blast damnit!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Here are the two kits I need. I am going to use a little from both, but still have to make some stuff in order to replicate the ride. What does everyone think? Does this meet all the guidlines?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 11 2009, 11:44 PM~13859285
> *Here are the two kits I need. I am going to use a little from both, but still have to make some stuff in order to replicate the ride. What does everyone think? Does this meet all the guidlines?
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOHHHHH SNAPPPPPP!!!! I LIKE THIS ONE BROTHER!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 11 2009, 11:36 PM~13859744
> *OOOOOHHHHH SNAPPPPPP!!!! I LIKE THIS ONE BROTHER!!!
> *


hahaha. thanks bro. Its gonna be a big challenge for me. This is a step up that I am gonna enjoy.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE CHOICE PAT...TOO BAD SHAQ DONT OWN THAT ESCALADE ANYMORE!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 11 2009, 11:41 PM~13859775
> *NICE CHOICE PAT...TOO BAD SHAQ DONT OWN THAT ESCALADE ANYMORE!
> *


Yeah I know but it is one that I saw and I wanna do an Escalade so.... TAG thats the one. :biggrin: . I am gonna hit you up on a few days with some more shiat I need. I was really pleased with what I got from you before.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 11 2009, 10:43 PM~13859790
> *Yeah I know but it is one that I saw and I wanna do an Escalade so.... TAG thats the one. :biggrin: . I am gonna hit you up on a few days with some more shiat I need. I was really pleased with what I got from you before.
> *


  LMK


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 11 2009, 10:44 PM~13859285
> *Here are the two kits I need. I am going to use a little from both, but still have to make some stuff in order to replicate the ride. What does everyone think? Does this meet all the guidlines?
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward on this Homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 11 2009, 02:34 PM~13854040
> *Nice idea for a Topic
> I,m working on this 1:25 Green Hornet,s BLACK BEAUTY.
> 
> ...


Killer ride! Now you only need to sand the glossy paintjob... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2009, 07:03 AM~13848400
> *Here is my entry for this one.
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAMN!!!! You are building Boyd Coddington's(RIP) "Ghetto Princess" :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 
It is very tight car, I almost started building same ride in 1:25 but had some money problems so I will keep my eye on your build


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 12 2009, 05:58 AM~13860635
> *Killer ride! Now you only need to sand the glossy paintjob... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 
The black Beauty was originally HIGH GLOSS BLACK
During filming they made it flatblack


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 12 2009, 07:01 AM~13860884
> *
> The black Beauty was originally HIGH GLOSS BLACK
> During filming they made it flatblack
> *


Aha I see, I've only see it in flat black.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well heres the first one im gonna work on
Goldburg's 70 superbird(clone)
Sold at the barrett auto auction for $501,000
Has race inspired suspension,800 hp nascar spec engine,and tons of other stuff worth drooling over.

The 1:1









The kit




































Yes i know the scoops on the fenders are backwards but thats what happens when you work on 1:1's all day and you are tired when you get home LOL.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 12 2009, 08:47 PM~13869753
> *Well heres the first one im gonna work on
> Goldburg's 70 superbird(clone)
> Sold at the barrett auto auction for $501,000
> ...


wet the scoops, leave it damp, then put the car in a ziplock bag and leave in the freezer. leave in till it's frozen and the scoops should come off like legos, it won't break. trust me, i've done it when i would build at 3 a.m. (tired as fuck, messin shit up)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres the one I'm doing. Its the Mothers wax 62 Impala from the 2008 SEMA show.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 12 2009, 11:50 PM~13870897
> *Heres the one I'm doing. Its the Mothers wax 62 Impala from the 2008 SEMA show.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn now thats gonna look sick as hell man. cant wait


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will do these 2!!! 



















































and the BREAK AWAY 32 FORD!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

great choices man


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 14 2009, 07:32 PM~13889155
> *i will do these 2!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Still waiting on paint to strip and then I will start for sure on this one.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 15 2009, 01:32 AM~13889155
> *i will do these 2!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'M IN I WILL DO THIS ONE


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 21 2009, 02:29 PM~13960447
> *I'M IN I WILL DO THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


nice choice...American griffiti is a classic...cant wait to see how this will look when its done.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 21 2009, 05:23 PM~13962288
> *nice choice...American griffiti is a classic...cant wait to see how this will look when its done.
> *


I'M GOING TO DO MY BEST I BE ORDERING SOME PARTS THIS WEEK AND NOW NEED TO FIND A INTAKE LIKE THE ONE IN THE REAL CAR OR MAKE ONE. MAIL JUST COMING IN. I KNOW SHANNON U WANT THE LEFT OVER.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 23 2009, 09:35 AM~13977597
> *I'M GOING TO DO MY BEST I BE ORDERING SOME PARTS THIS WEEK AND NOW NEED TO FIND A INTAKE LIKE THE ONE IN THE REAL CAR OR MAKE ONE. MAIL JUST COMING IN. I KNOW SHANNON U WANT THE LEFT OVER.
> 
> 
> ...


MPC body,s


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

found my ride 4 this buildoff :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dimra6Ucj0

jus gotta get a couple kits 2 get this badboy goin :0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:twak: Aww you fucker, I got the kits already and was planning on building that one eventually. Damn, you beat me to it.  Its all good though.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

:biggrin: if possible im plannin on building ricky bobbys chevelle 2


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

found my ride 4 this buildoff 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dimra6Ucj0

jus gotta get a couple kits 2 get this badboy goin 


now thats how a honda sould sound


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 26 2009, 10:58 PM~14008032
> *found my ride 4 this buildoff  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dimra6Ucj0
> ...



Wow, that is crazy. Its going to be on season 3 of Bullrun


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0ZoCCwoedE

wow


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 27 2009, 06:50 PM~14017846
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0ZoCCwoedE
> 
> wow
> *



That is stupid, the best thing about that car is the color of the paint.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 27 2009, 08:25 PM~14018212
> *That is stupid, the best thing about that car is the color of the paint.
> *


i agree. i mean thas a damn gto judge...a very hard car 2 come by. def unique tho


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

IDk guys the economy is fucking me in the ass without lube so i may not be able to participate but i still want the build off to go down so i'll do my best to atleast do one.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 13 2009, 01:50 AM~13870897
> *Heres the one I'm doing. Its the Mothers wax 62 Impala from the 2008 SEMA show.
> 
> 
> ...






I'M STILL DOING THIS ONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SO WHOS STILL DOING THIS? I'M STILL IN.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 13 2009, 10:02 PM~14765798
> *SO WHOS STILL DOING THIS? I'M STILL IN.
> *


i know huh :biggrin: shit i wanna see that 62 belair done up fucker looks sick ass hell


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2009, 05:29 AM~14766508
> *i know huh :biggrin:        shit i wanna see that 62 belair done up fucker looks sick ass hell
> *



WELL I'M DOING IT REGARDLESS, BUT I GUESS I'M THE ONLY ONE STILL DOING IT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

is it too late to get into this build off?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 14 2009, 11:02 AM~14768121
> *is it too late to get into this build off?
> *


If not, this will be my entry. I forgot the builder/owner, but it was at the SEMA show awhile back.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I DONT THINK THERE IS ONE ANY MORE. ITS JUST ME AND YOU.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

i wanna get n on it but tha lack of money/time is tha issue 4 me :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 14 2009, 12:29 PM~14768922
> *I DONT THINK THERE IS ONE ANY MORE. ITS JUST ME AND YOU.
> *


Dang , thats kool though. We'll just be puttin it down homie.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

ill do it too ill post a pic later :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MAYBE ME STILL. SHOULD I??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 14 2009, 08:29 AM~14768374
> *If not, this will be my entry. I forgot the builder/owner, but it was at the SEMA show awhile back.
> 
> 
> ...


this one gonna look sweeeet bro build the shit


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2009, 05:05 PM~14778716
> *this one gonna look sweeeet bro build the shit
> *


I just hope I can get that chrome trim lookin right! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2009, 08:03 PM~14772961
> *MAYBE ME STILL. SHOULD I??
> *


yea bro , do what you do!  .


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

darkside, you'll hate to know, that im 3/4 done with building that car (in a prettier color IMO)




























it was my Dynasty low-rod build-off car...it was built from the 59 hardtop kit, which if anyones ever built that car knows the side trim is an inlay piece...i shaved it all down & its smooth as hell.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS LOOKING GOOD SLAMMDSANOMA!! 


HERES MY PROGRESS ON THE 62 BEL-AIR.

I JUST STARTED IT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

yaws ish is lookin good homies!

I gotta get my chrysler kit so I can start.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 16 2009, 06:39 AM~14782889
> *THATS LOOKING GOOD SLAMMDSANOMA!!
> HERES MY PROGRESS ON THE 62 BEL-AIR.
> 
> ...


Lookn' good Darren. Hey is that Von Potts rivi drawing in the back ground done by Gary Seeds ? He has a friend Ron Potts that was going to do a Rivi.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HEY TRU. YES THATS GARY'S DRAWING. HE SENT ME A BUNCH OF HIS STUFF, AND I SENT HIM A FEW. AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT ON THE CAR. I HAVE TO SCRATCH BUILD THE INTERIOR TUB, TUBE FRAME, AND ENGINE BAY NOW. SHAVING IT, AND CHOPPING THE TOP WAS THE EASY PART.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lookin good guys cars are coming out sweet keep it up cant wait to see them done hey wheres white boy he should be in this to :angry: he started somethin he should finish it dont ya think :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:dunno:HE WAS JUST ON HERE YESTERDAY OR THE DAY BEFORE. THATS HOW I BUMPED THIS TOPIC. CLICKED HIS NAME AND CHECKED HIS TOPICS. BUT HE DIDNT RESPOND WHEN I BUMPED IT. I GUESS HE GAVE UP ON THIS ONE. IT SUCKS TOO, CAUSE ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS PAINT THE CAR. EVERYTHING ELSE WAS PRETTY MUCH DONE CAUSE OF THE KIT. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Aug 15 2009, 03:42 PM~14778928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2. WHERE IS WHITE BOY?? HE BETTER GET BACK ON THIS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thought i bump this for white boy to see  hey white boy where u @ son :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I sent him a PM a while back and he said he wasn't going to continue this buildoff. He said there was not enough people and he did not have the time anymore.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 12 2009, 11:50 PM~13870897
> *Heres the one I'm doing. Its the Mothers wax 62 Impala from the 2008 SEMA show.
> 
> 
> ...


i like what i see in this order...the 62. is the shit..i have no doubt the builder will pull it off....niether does he, (I suspect) and then the 69 chevelle..
I like this for alot of reasons...it's a good looking car..It looks easy enough
and Will Farell is a Top Notch retard... i have not even seen that movie. except for the part where he thought he was on fire... and then after a long rehab he got back on the track and was doing like 8 mile's an hour...My eye's started to water..
or like in Old school when he asked snoop to go streaking with him..
(come on snoopy doopy your friend can bring his purple hat) oh my God, I could not breath, then I started to cry I laughed so hard.. then there is my third favorite
i will show in a repost. cause I want to show the car agian..the dual s.charged Goat.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 27 2009, 04:50 PM~14017846
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0ZoCCwoedE
> 
> wow
> *


 This is not my favorite year G.T.O. but this mother fucker is sick with attitude...how can people hate on it? or call it stupid? one person said the best thing was the color? was he looking at the same car? that mother has a 
viscious tubb,. a montserous low to the ground (pit bull I will kick some ass)
stance that any low-rodder should appreciate...and a modler should want to 
emulate...And the dual blower combo? looks like something I would have made up
(in a fantasy moter) but would have been to afraid to show anybody!
well fuck that's no fantasy, I saw the thing start....I am going to try that dual blower combo on somehing real soon..maybe a 67 goat or a 67 or 69 chevelle..
MkD904 hat's off to you, no hatred comin from this p.c. I am not in this buildoff
because i am to busy breakin most of my own personal promiss's and deadlines!
I dont need to flake out on lil too..but if i did I think I would choose the easy way out...the monte that Danzel drove in training day...or the 67 fast back on the cover
off one of eazy's e's albums...rest in peace compton...


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2009, 03:35 PM~14848497
> *This is not my favorite year G.T.O.  but this mother fucker is sick with attitude...how can people hate on it? or call it stupid?  one person said the best thing was the color?  was he looking at the same car?
> *



I was the one that said the best thing about it is the color, and I still stand on that. I agree its a bad ass car but its not my style the dual blower makes it look ugly. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea you got that.. I feal you...i feal that way about transformer cars..
you know when you go to a show and you see a car that is all broke down..and the hood flips up side ways..or the whole cars flips in some strange direction. and the trunk flips sideways..the hydro pump are in the air...the frame has ingraving and patterns on it. along with a smooth firewall. because they rather have a mural than air conditiong...evan in model..I give props for skill..but I would never drive that shit..I dont care if they put 50 grand in those space ships..they are ugly to me. and so are the models.. i started to paint a 68 slant back. a while back..and I had mapped out all these ideas of the pattern the flake ect..and then the next day it came to me..(Mark, this aint your style. you would not drive or paint your 1/1 impala this way so why the model? I realize that 
I was getting caught up in layitlow, I was trying to design a paint scheme
that would get aproval from lil..to try to prove that I have taste or vision.
but fuck that. I know now that was all wrong..I dont even remember what stupid color and pattern combo i had concocted..all I know is I am glad as hell I did not carry it out. instead I said how would(Mark) roll this car if I had the chance? and the result of the re-design is more than okay with me..i will post flick weather it's wanted or not..warning the trunk does not open side ways.. nor will the whole thing consist of more than 3 colors..yea this felt good...putting in my inflationary two cents..
once more for the road..Multi colored patternd out engrvaved transformer space cars are ugly to me...and thats what counts..
keep building.and painting,,and I will look and maybe learn something
from a whole society of artist. that most of lil riders are..but I wont loose myself again, in what i think other people want. versis what please's me..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I FEEL YA HYDROHYPE, YOU GOTTA BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE. AS FOR THAT GTO ITS A NICE SHOW CAR, BUT I DOUBT IT EVER REALLY GETS RAN. IN THE VIDEO THE GUY SAY HE DIDNT WANT TO BLOW IT UP BEFORE HE TOOK IT THERE. I THINK THATS CAUSE HE KNOWS THE FIRST TIME HE REALLY RUNS IT ITS GONNA JUST GET ALL TORE UP. IF THE TORQUE DONT DO THE JOB I'M SURE CONTROL, OR AREODYNAMICS WILL. OTHER THAN THAT ITS PRETTY BAD ASS. AS FOR THE 62 I'M DOING I'LL HAVE SOME NEW PICS UP IN A LITTLE BIT.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

if this is still goin on then i will continue on copala then!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I REALLY LIKE THAT ONE TOO!! I WISH I COULD FIND MORE PICS OF THE 62, CAUSE IT HAS A TUBULAR AIR RIDE CHASSIS BUT ALL I CAN DO IS WHAT I CAN SEE. YOUR PICS SHOW ALOT MORE, SO UNLESS I FIND MORE PICS. YOURS IS WAY GONNA BE WAY BETTER.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> if this is still goin on then i will continue on copala then!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya and here is more!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i have already done something similiar on a 62!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I MEANT MORE PICS OF THE 62 I'M DOING, AND THE MOTHERS 62 BEL-AIR HAS A FULL TUBULAR SUSPENSION, WITH AIR-RIDE. I FOUND ONE PIC WITH IT UP IN THE AIR WITH MIRRORS UNDER IT. SO I CAN SEE A LITTLE TINY BIT OF THE FRAME BUT NOT ENOUGH OF IT TO ACTUALLY TRY IT.


THE ONLY THING I DONT LIKE ABOUT THE 63 YOUR DOING IS THE TAILLIGHTS.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2009, 02:26 PM~14848695
> * along with a smooth firewall. because they rather have a mural than air conditiong...evan in model
> *


why do you need an ac when you can just roll the windows down?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 22 2009, 06:56 PM~14849808
> *I MEANT MORE PICS OF THE 62 I'M DOING, AND THE MOTHERS 62 BEL-AIR HAS A FULL TUBULAR SUSPENSION, WITH AIR-RIDE. I FOUND ONE PIC WITH IT UP IN THE AIR WITH MIRRORS UNDER IT. SO I CAN SEE A LITTLE TINY BIT OF THE FRAME BUT NOT ENOUGH OF IT TO ACTUALLY TRY IT.
> THE ONLY THING I DONT LIKE ABOUT THE 63 YOUR DOING IS THE TAILLIGHTS.
> *




ya the tail lights look alittle goofy!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2009, 05:05 PM~14849538
> *
> [/quote this looks like something Mr1/16 would have tackeld...
> while I was at the park trying to burn some lard..I thought about the
> ...



heres my version of this car but with different twist 2 it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

with all the shit i talked about what I think is ugly..one thing for sure..
(I have been hitting the model thread's of lil since Dec 08) And after nine month's
I still get blown away by the craftmanship, and fuckin talent almost all the builders
have who frequint these threads....Just when i think it's safe to look at the moniter,
I see another auwsome display of micro detail..
Modeltech with this duce...what planit are yall from? 
and Pink86regal, I see the funkin carb's inside the blower! damm when will this shit stop impressing me? I dont think no time soon......


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2009, 09:22 PM~14851853
> *heres my version of this car but with different twist 2 it
> 
> 
> ...



the 64 came out nice, i like the MAJESTICS lettering on the roof! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

[







IMG]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/86reg1.jpg[/IMG]
lady's and gentlemen,,pink86regal and modeltech...








Damm


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222+Aug 23 2009, 08:27 AM~14853399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i appreciate it alot homie


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 23 2009, 09:33 AM~14853437
> *[
> 
> 
> ...




thanks bro!!! i been out for alittle while and am tryin to get back into the swing of things!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I call it the way I see it!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERE'S SOME UPDATES ON MY 62 BEL-AIR. I'M GONNA HAVE TO DO MY OWN THING WITH THE UNDERCARRAGE CAUSE I CANT FIND ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAR. ITS STILL RUFF, BUT SOONE IT'LL GET PAINTED AND I STILL HAVE TO MAKE THE AIRCLEANER FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY DLO DA BELAIR IS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE KEEP IT UP  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS!! I'M SURE IT'LL BE DONE BEFORE NEW YEARS THOUGH.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them rides are looking sweet guys... :0 Some real nice stuff.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 25 2009, 12:16 AM~14871367
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is gonna be one sick roller homie!!! Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERE MY PROGRESS SO FAR. I'M ABOUT TO DO THE RED ON THE BODY. I DONT HAVE THE HOOD IN THE PIC BUT ITS BEEN STRETCHED, THE ROOFS BEEN CHOPPED, THE DASH AND INTERIOR IS ALL MADE FROME STYRENE, INCLUDING THE DASH, AND THE BUMPERS ARE CUT DOWN TO FIT THE BODY REAL TIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides lookin good homie cant wait to see it done keep up the great work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT, I DONT WANT YOU DOIN THIS ALONE. SO IM GONNA HAVE TO START MINE UP WITH THE QUICKNESS BRO. AND YOUR DOIN A BAD ASS JOB!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey guys hows the build off coming along does anybody have anymore progress dlo ur shit looks sick bro keep it up


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS DARKSIDE, IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE SOMEONE ELSE DOING THIS WITH ME. AND HERES SOME MORE PROGRESS BIGDOGG323 AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT.


SO THIS IS HOW IT LOOKED AFTER I PULLED THE TAPE OFF.











SO I TAPED OVER THE RED AND RESPRAYED THE WHITE, THEN THE FIRST COAT OF CLEAR. THE 1:1 WON THE SHINE AWARD AT THE SEMA SHOW 2007. SO I WANT IT TO BE JUST AS SHINY.

























AND THATS AS LOW AS I CAN GET IT WITH TIRES I'M USING. THE 1:1 HAS 19'S IN THE FRONT AND 21'S IN THE REAR. I HAVE 23'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

This is FRESH!!! :0 :0 :0
Glad you could fix that paint peeling, now it looks like nothing has happened


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO. IT WASNT HARD TO FIX. THE RED PAINT JUST BLED UNDER THE TAPE. IT DIDNT PEEL THE PAINT UP. SO EVEN THOUGH IT LOOKS REAL RUFF, IT REALLY WASNT. JUST TAPED OFF THE RED AND SPRAYED 1 LIGHT COAT OF WHITE WITH THE AIRBRUSH. :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

exellent job homie !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2009, 10:22 PM~14851853
> *heres my version of this car but with different twist 2 it
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 

LET ME START BY SAYING this iS a bad topic i might just get in on it too



THE 64 IS CLEAN im lovin the pattern wrk on it i gootta step it up after seeing that :biggrin: but for me its a fail on the tires and the big ass engine  :uh: :nicoderm: 

LOOKS CLEAN DAWG


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 30 2009, 04:00 PM~14928100
> *THANKS DARKSIDE, IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE SOMEONE ELSE DOING THIS WITH ME. AND HERES SOME MORE PROGRESS BIGDOGG323 AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT.
> SO THIS IS HOW IT LOOKED AFTER I PULLED THE TAPE OFF.
> 
> ...


This is badd......I love it...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet now its picking up.
whiteboy will be in this soon he needs to find a 57 nomad kit first then he will get to work :biggrin: .


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I FORGOT YOU WERE DOING A 57 NOMAD. IT'LL BE COOL TO SEE SOME OF THESE OTHER RIDES TOO.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this looking very nice !!! paint looks great man! very nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 30 2009, 06:39 PM~14929258
> *sweet now its picking up.
> whiteboy will be in this soon he needs to find a 57 nomad kit first then he will get to work :biggrin: .
> *


Iwhat scale do you want?I am going to get rid of a 1/24 monograhm or a 1/25 revell...I think i have two 1/25's both revell , the 1/24 i dont think would have enough detail for you..(doors and stuff do not open that kind of thing) jus puttin it out there! (by the way,,D.LO. the fuckin 62 is off the chain...) and i thought white guy was doing a slammed cadi??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 30 2009, 08:14 PM~14930219
> *Iwhat scale do you want?I am going to get rid of a 1/24 monograhm or a 1/25 revell...I think i have two 1/25's both revell , the 1/24 i dont think would have enough detail for you..(doors and stuff do not open that kind of thing) jus puttin it out there!  (by the way,,D.LO. the fuckin 62 is off the chain...) and i thought white guy was doing a slammed cadi??
> *


NO. UNDEAD WAS DOIN THE SUPERBIRD AND THE NOMAD.
MADEMAN IS DOIN THE CADDY, OR I HOPE HE IS STILL GONNA DO THE CADDY!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 30 2009, 07:57 PM~14930040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:41 PM~14930550
> *NO. UNDEAD WAS DOIN THE SUPERBIRD AND THE NOMAD.
> MADEMAN IS DOIN THE CADDY, OR I HOPE HE IS STILL GONNA DO THE CADDY!
> *


Fo sho im still doin Travis Barkers `66. Im woorking out of town, and move home finally in about a week, so i should be able to get down then.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SWEET. I GOT SOME PICS FOR YOU BRO. I LL POST EM IN YOUR THREAD IN A MINUTE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 30 2009, 06:57 PM~14930040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 !!!!!!hey dlo i only have one word for ya saweeeeeet bro !!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0  keep it up bro shit looks badass


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 30 2009, 08:14 PM~14930219
> *Iwhat scale do you want?I am going to get rid of a 1/24 monograhm or a 1/25 revell...I think i have two 1/25's both revell , the 1/24 i dont think would have enough detail for you..(doors and stuff do not open that kind of thing) jus puttin it out there!  (by the way,,D.LO. the fuckin 62 is off the chain...) and i thought white guy was doing a slammed cadi??
> *


if its free then yes i want a 1:25th if not im not buying nor trading with those i do not know sorry


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 08:41 PM~14930550
> *NO. UNDEAD WAS DOIN THE SUPERBIRD AND THE NOMAD.
> MADEMAN IS DOIN THE CADDY, OR I HOPE HE IS STILL GONNA DO THE CADDY!
> *


um superbird is no longer the nomad WILL happen though


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 30 2009, 09:36 PM~14931331
> *if its free then yes i want a 1:25th if not im not buying nor trading with those i do not know sorry
> *


HYDRO IS GOOD PEOPLE BRO.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yha but i still dont want to hes cool. but it seems like im a bad trader and i dont want to rip off anymore people therefore im not gonna buy/trade with those i have never seen and those i dont know.im done if i need it badly i'll go buy it or hit up lowridermodels for it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 30 2009, 09:48 PM~14931451
> *yha but i still dont want to hes cool. but it seems like im a bad trader and i dont want to rip off anymore people therefore im not gonna buy/trade with those i have never seen and those i dont know.im done if i need it badly i'll go buy it or hit up lowridermodels for it
> *


 say no more my NOmad is Notmad...hydrohype and i aprove of this 
message


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 30 2009, 09:45 PM~14931410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just be straight and everything will be cool... be upfront in your deals.....no bullshitting.....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ALRIGHT THIS ONE IS CLOSE TO BEING DONE SO I'M GONNA PUT IT TO THE SIDE FOR A LITTLE WHILE. IT WILL GIVE THE REST OF YOU GUYS A CHANCE TO CATCH UP. PLUS I'M WAITING ON A FEW THINGS FOR IT FIRST. BUT HERE WHERE ITS AT NOW.












































THE FRONT BUMPER IS DONE TOO. ALL I HAVE TO DO IS GLUE THE FRONT SEATS IN, CLEAR THE BODY ONE MORE TIME, PUT THE GLASS IN AND DO THE EXHAUST FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dlo that deuce came out sick bro nice work homie came out exactly like the pic big props bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks sick bro!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS!! ITS PRETTY CLOSE, BUT I COULDNT FIND ANY MORE PICTURES OF IT SO I HAD TO DO WHAT I COULD SEE. THE 1:1 HAS ALOT MORE DONE TO IT BUT I'VE ONLY SEEN A LIST OF THINGS NO PICS.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 3 2009, 10:57 PM~14976128
> *ALRIGHT THIS ONE IS CLOSE TO BEING DONE SO I'M GONNA PUT IT TO THE SIDE FOR A LITTLE WHILE. IT WILL GIVE THE REST OF YOU GUYS A CHANCE TO CATCH UP. PLUS I'M WAITING ON A FEW THINGS FOR IT FIRST. BUT HERE WHERE ITS AT NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad asssss!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

we need more progress pics people hurry up and finish :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MINES DONE.


























































































































I'LL POST BETTER PICS IN MY THREAD LATER. HAPPY NEW YEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

the deuce looks sick dlo  

the window is on its way bro  if u still need it :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH I'M STILL GONNA PUT THE NEW ONE IN IT. THE ONE THATS IN IT IS THE OLD ONE. THANKS BRO!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

62 is lookn' good , I like the wagon you did also.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS ERIC, I HAPPY WITH BOTH OF THEM. I'LL HAVE SOME GOOD PICS OF THEM IN MY THREAD SOON.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 31 2009, 10:46 PM~16150740
> *62 is lookn' good , I like the wagon you did also.
> *


theres a wagon too wea is it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THE BLUE ONE IN THE BACKGROUND.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 1 2010, 12:12 AM~16151203
> *THE BLUE ONE IN THE BACKGROUND.
> *


oh that one  ur doin sum sick builds brother i give u alot of respect bro


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BIGGDOGG!! I HOPE TO HAVE MANY MORE THIS YEAR. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------

